# kernel panic!

## cecchetto

ho seguito (devo aver sbagliato qualcosa) l'how-to per il bootsplash e ora mi trovo 

RAMDISK: Could't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

UDF-fs: No partition found(1)

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,9)

vi prego, qualcuno e' in grado di dirmi come sbloccare la situazione?!??!

----------

## codadilupo

 *cecchetto wrote:*   

> ho seguito (devo aver sbagliato qualcosa) l'how-to per il bootsplash e ora mi trovo 
> 
> RAMDISK: Could't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
> 
> UDF-fs: No partition found(1)
> ...

 

allora, evidentemente, il problema é che non trova l'initrd e quindi si ferma.

Ora, possono essere due i casi: o non hai messo il loopback nel kernel, oppure l'immagine di initrd che hai creato é corrotta/sbagliata/in_un_altra_posizione/chi_piu'_ne_ha_piu'_ne_metta

il consiglio, quindi, é di ripartire con un livecd (o di editare grub, all'avvio, se usi grub) per rientrare nel sistema, e verificare qual'e' il problema.

Magari ti sei solo dimenticato di montare la partizione di /boot quando hai copiato l'initrd  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Al masso posta il tuo grub.conf e le partizioni che hai

----------

## cecchetto

cavolo, non mi aspettavo una risposta in cosi' poco tempo! grazie!

il fatto e' che sono nuova con gentoo (e con linux in generale), so pochissimo, e per ora il problema e' usare ssh dal livecd..   :Embarassed: 

poi vi dico tutte le informazioni...

grazie!

----------

## codadilupo

 *cecchetto wrote:*   

> per ora il problema e' usare ssh dal livecd..  

 

ssh ???? perché mai devi usare ssh dal livecd ? Se il pc su cui stai installando ha tastiera e schermo, credo che ssh sia di troppo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cecchetto

si'.. anziche' usare ssh sarebbe meglio che io usassi a testa   :Very Happy: 

ma allora come faccio a entrare nelle MIE directory .. dove sono!?

(maledetta bootsplash..)

----------

## codadilupo

 *cecchetto wrote:*   

> si'.. anziche' usare ssh sarebbe meglio che io usassi a testa  
> 
> ma allora come faccio a entrare nelle MIE directory .. dove sono!?
> 
> (maledetta bootsplash..)

 

esattamente come hai fatto in installazione:

avvii il pc dal livecd, poi:

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

e sei dentro... come potrai verificare con 

```
# uname -a
```

Coda

----------

## cecchetto

```
mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

mount: error while guessing filesystem type

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on ide(3,3)

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cecchetto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

 :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question:  :Question: 

SQUASHFS non é un fs criptato o giu' di li'... ?

uhmm... qui mi sa che non hai seguito proprio per filo e per segno l'installazione  :Wink: 

non vorrei dire, ma mi sa che c'e' un bel casino.....

Coda

----------

## cecchetto

non e' possibile   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cecchetto

con knoppix riesco a vedere tutte le partizioni..

purtroppo il file-system e' read-only, non posso ripristinare il grub.conf con il backup che avevo creato..

----------

## cecchetto

ok, sistemata la questione, riportato a com'era stamattina il grub.conf che e' questo:

```
 timeout 10

default 0

title = gentoo linux 2.6.8

root (hd0,4)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hda9 vga=792 hdc=ide=scsi

```

il problema pero' continua, l'errore sempre lo stesso, e ahime' sempre kernel panic..

il disco e' organizzato cosi':

```

/dev/hda5        /boot        ext2          noatime              1 1

/dev/hda9        /               reiserfs     noatime              0 0

/dev/hda2        none        swap         sw                      0 0

/dev/hda6        /home      reiserfs      noatime             0 0

/dev/hda7        /usr          reiserfs      noatime             0 0

/dev/hda8        /var          reiserfs      noatime             0 0

..

none                /proc        proc           defaults             0 0

```

e' sempre un pasticcio inguaribile o forse qualcosa si puo' fare??

please help   :Crying or Very sad:  [/code]

----------

## cecchetto

alla fine ho risolto: rimettendo il vecchio bzImage   :Cool: 

grazie di tutto

----------

## codadilupo

ehmm... sucsa, ma se hai partizionato il disco a quel modo, potevi dirlo  :Wink: 

tutti i comandi che ti avevo scritto prevedevano la pedissequa applicazione del cookbook  :Wink: 

ok, ad ogni modo, ora che hai di n uovo in mano la situazione, puoi provare a ricompilare il nuovo kernel, facendo attenzione all'initrd etc... e mamgari premurandoti di inserire in grub.conf due entries: una per vecchio kernel, e una per il nuovo... cosi' non dovresti avere problemi  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

